# whats the strongest coffee Available in the UK?



## bobby (Feb 2, 2016)

can anyone tell me whats the strongest coffee available in the UK, in taste.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

One i made last week, was well strong!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Strength is a function of how you brew a coffee . Coffee used to water used ....

Sure there will be some roasters marketing themselves "strong " deathwish for example . But if you brew it weak - it will be weak

Are you , I suspect , confusing strong taste with " bitter " btw .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Coffee strength is a funny subject. Some people think the darker the roast the stronger (certainly more intensely flavoured), or the bigger the caffeine hit, but generally strength is related to how much/little water you use to make coffee from a given weight of grinds.

@bobby what aspect are you really looking for regarding "strength"?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

F*cking strong coffee









http://www.firebox.com/product/6515/Fcking-Strong-Coffee?aff=1108&gclid=Cj0KEQiAxMG1BRDFmu3P3qjwmeMBEiQAEzSDLlkhnD3uA6xYP-sf9XORjh31gWosKkdMMjukmIvzYCMaAiPR8P8HAQ


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

£10 for 250g pre ground . That's for idiots...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

what did you think of it then boots?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Deathwish coffee for the caffeine kick


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> what did you think of it then boots?


Touché jumbo ....it's over 10p a bag tho so im sure you won't be buying it either


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Strength is a function of how you brew a coffee . Coffee used to water used ....
> 
> Sure there will be some roasters marketing themselves "strong " deathwish for example . But if you brew it weak - it will be weak
> 
> Are you , I suspect , confusing strong taste with " bitter " btw .


Geoff's java lava!

Big Daddys Blue Mountain!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I love the packaging to the "fcuking strong coffee" ... is there a company that makes / prints to vacuum bags


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

h1udd said:


> I love the packaging to the "fcuking strong coffee" ... is there a company that makes / prints to vacuum bags


Make your own!

http://www.speedystamps.co.uk/create-your-own-stamp


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I have no idea how to quantify strong in taste really, but if you like big bold tastes then maybe the 100% Robusta from Black Sheep Coffee?

Higher caffeine content too....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Used to purchase hot java lava years ago, pre ground stuff from the supermarket that i thought was awesome, used to tell everyone how strong it was where in reality as we all know, was more than likely just robusta....

Used to me make poo lots though in the morning.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

as others have said its the water to coffee ratio that determines strength .... going on that the ristretto being lets say for terminology sake a 1:1 ratio ... perhaps we could invent an even stronger drink at 2:1 and call it the "cazzo forte"


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Used to me make poo lots though in the morning.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

https://www.caffeineinformer.com/caffeine-content/black-insomnia-coffee


----------



## groconut (Aug 23, 2017)

Cannonball Coffee have a single-origin robusta which has a lot more caffeine than Deathwish.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

30g in 40g out


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I suspect this is a strong contender....supposedly


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks for covering my face Dave


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> Thanks for covering my face Dave


your yellow and orange curls really didn't go well with the flames...


----------



## SpringDrip (Sep 5, 2018)

What, no suggestions of anything passed through the digestive system of a South American civet?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

SpringDrip said:


> What, no suggestions of anything passed through the digestive system of a South American civet?


is it stronger, then?


----------

